#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  一般的人會怎麼看待獸圈呢

## omega

如題，一般的人會怎麼看待獸圈呢？

一般的人就是不是獸迷的啦。

----------


## 天牙  狼

呃
我同學好像不認同我
我說狼是高等生物
他們說我是色狼(x的勒～去死吧)
喔不
反正我身邊的人都不認同
唉
狼哪裡邪惡啦
你們這些不懂的笨蛋
滾邊去吧

----------


## 鵺影

在對方不了解且講解無用的前提下...

小孩子會把我們當作怪獸俱樂部的同好，
大人會覺得我們是戀獸癖。

以上雖然殘酷，
但是一般人對於不熟悉且不認同的事物多半是鄙視的，
這種惡習更是根深柢固。

----------


## 鴻虎

我覺得如果不是真的很喜歡的話....
通常應該對這方面沒興趣吧....
畢竟我們是處在"人類"的環境下



希望下輩子投胎變成獸人活在獸人的世界  :onion_61:

----------


## 光狼

一般的人看獸圈嘛.............


只能說像:

貝多芬看愛迪生的腦袋

==============
不明白和不理解.......
但有的也可能會接受吧.....

應該不是所有人都仇是獸圈吧....

----------


## 神原明野

我們有同學居然直接寫成這樣……


獸人控(獸迷)＝GAY


你聽誰說的 :狐狸超不爽: 


不過很多的原因都是因為一般見到的獸人(或獸)以雄性居多

----------


## huxanya

一般的人看待獸圈
大概會覺得沒啥興趣
也會覺得奇怪
有時候甚至認為幼稚(?)
反正就是很難認同...

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 我們有同學居然直接寫成這樣……
> 
> 
> 獸人控(獸迷)＝GAY
> 
> 
> 你聽誰說的
> 
> 
> 不過很多的原因都是因為一般見到的獸人(或獸)以雄性居多


事實上，獸人圈的確有很多與性有關的内容 ("yiff"), 所以，持獸人＝性幻想者態度的人並不少。
但就這樣說furry=yiff的話，也就是以偏概全了。
可是這就是(北美)一般人對獸圈的認識。
甚至男性喜歡貓都會被認爲Gay？

至於中國(共和國/民國)，獸人是稀有動物啊。所以一般（華人）對獸圈的認識會是：
獸圈？那是什麽東西？好吃嗎？

----------


## 幻貓

我們漫研的把咱們獸人控跟其他御姐控、蘿莉正太控歸在同一類
也就是平起平坐的意思  :Very Happy:  
周圍的同學不會說很鄙視，大部分都抱持尊重
偶爾有同學懷疑獸控是變態，大不了跟他講講道理也就沒事了
至於有沒有影射到同性戀我就不得而知囉

但說到對獸人的認知......還真是少得可憐啊XPP
連ORC跟獸人這種簡單的區分都不知道....唉~

獸界的發揚還有段很長的路要走呢~

----------


## 十

一般人對獸圈的認知都很低，大部份的人都認為獸圈是很冷門的喜好
也有人認為獸圈是幼稚的表現

而有少數人竟然認為獸圈的人都是同性戀的
雖說獸圈的成員有部份是同性戀，但也不代表所有獸圈的成員都是同性戀吧
獸圈有部份人是喜歡腐的，亦不代表喜歡腐的就是同性戀吧

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    (內容好像有少許敏感了　汗)

----------


## xu430030

大概會覺得獸人是妖怪？。。。囧
估計不會太理解吧。。。。。。

----------


## 源辉狼

很多"麻瓜"(普通人)認爲FURRY是小孩子的思想吧...如果YIFF加進去可能被認爲是變態...不過至少沒當成敵人...看過美國一篇反FURRY的文章,似乎作者被FURRY者殺光了全家似的...在中國好象好一些

----------


## 光狼

> 事實上，獸人圈的確有很多與性有關的内容 ("yiff"), 所以，持獸人＝性幻想者態度的人並不少。
> 但就這樣說furry=yiff的話，也就是以偏概全了。
> 可是這就是(北美)一般人對獸圈的認識。
> 甚至男性喜歡貓都會被認爲Gay？





> 很多"麻瓜"(普通人)認爲FURRY是小孩子的思想吧...如果YIFF加進去可能被認爲是變態...不過至少沒當成敵人...看過美國一篇反FURRY的文章,似乎作者被FURRY者殺光了全家似的...在中國好象好一些



這些可以算是分支的問題吧.........
雖然被談論的都是獸人愛好者......

只不過在北美,
最高知名度的furry
是yiff型,

所以,獸人控(獸迷)都被視為喜歡yiff
======================
但在保守的東南亞國家,
獸迷很少畫yiff型furry,
主要是愛獸的精神(?)
所以社會較不反對獸人控
======================
「獸人控＝GAY 」
生物狂熱者=同性戀
????
如果是這樣譯,就很容易明白到

人類的能力問題了......

----------


## Ghostalker

很不喜歡獸＝yiff的這個事實，但是還是沒辦法去改變OTZ

如果說反對過度淫亂的話那我舉雙手贊成，但如果說因此反對獸人形象的話那就是腦子進水了

而認爲獸人一定凶暴的那些人，更是死板的家夥

老實說，對於那樣的人，我根本就不想知道他們怎麽看待我們，他們願意怎麽想都隨便，反正我根本也不想考慮他們的感覺。我覺得那樣的人甚至沒有說教的價值，直接隔離就好。世界一分爲二，鐵幕橫貫其中。既然不可能成爲盟友，那就當敵人對待吧！

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

由於傳說再加上謠言 動漫的關係

導致很多人有偏見

歧視喜愛獸人的人

喜愛有很多種

但是他們全歸在一起了

----------


## 闇影龍

話說我在別人的面前都隱藏的很好.........

但是之前不小心顯露出來的時候別人把我當成瘋子一樣在看待.....

 :lupe_cry:

----------


## 班

看看彼此怎解讀
一般人怎解讀就去解讀呀 ...... :期待:  

不理解就別讓他少知點事免得製造麻煩
注意自己跟同盟的意義就好了

在意太多傷精神 
多一事不如少一事...... :期待:

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

根據小巴近幾個月來的經驗

一般人

可能連獸圈都沒聽過

更不用說怎麼看待獸圈了

(身邊附近的朋友根本沒半個是龍&獸控的  :狐狸哭:  )

----------


## LongTzai

獸人=GAY ?
拜託~ 下次再有哪位獸友的同學這樣說.........就乾脆給他們看幾張"公獸&母獸"的圖吧!!－　－


獸人=幼稚?
如果提到獸人的18+的作品，那些把傳宗接代視為"成熟"的人類們，他們敢把那些獸人18+作品稱為幼稚嗎?(茶)

　　OK~不提18+，幼稚的定義是什麼？
只因為獸人是可愛的、動物的，就因此被人們稱為幼稚…
很明顯的，那些人只是用自己的私心(不喜歡)去攻擊獸人罷了！


　　另外～妖怪也沒什麼不好~ 妖怪也有可愛的呀(爆)

----------


## 恩默

本人目前是獸圈新手期所以先以我個人角度看

當初來到這裡的時候
我其實滿愛獸人的
因為獸人給我的第一個印象就是
帥!
可是日子久了在這邊逛逛
發現也有不少同性戀的朋友在這裡發表些東西
我個人是異性戀
所以難免會有點不適應(並不歧視同性戀,但....還小....會有點....不太....)
看到這裡會覺得
原來有這麼多人會認為
獸圈=同性戀的圈子
我嚇到了!!
我們班是跟我一樣的
看到獸人只有帥字可以形容
並不排斥
所以不太能理解那些認為愛獸人=同性戀的那些思想
完全是無稽之談
畢竟
喜歡異性的獸圈朋友大有人在呀~(汗
有種那些人就別養寵物= =|||

----------


## 弒犬

:狐狸裝鬼:  我上次聽人家說他的感覺 他們覺得獸迷是呆子
可是有些人被我同化是獸迷
他們就說獸好帥

----------


## sanyo

> 我上次聽人家說他的感覺 他們覺得獸迷是呆子
> 可是有些人被我同化是獸迷
> 他們就說獸好帥


應該是思想接不接近的問題吧?


不過對于Furry=GAY這種東西...........
我真的不知道怎么說這些人了
只能說這些人的腦子里都進水了

----------


## 上官犬良

好問題,等我三十秒
......
姐~~你覺得獸控怎樣(良)
請定義獸控~~(姐)
...像我這樣的~~(良)
很正常阿~~(姐)
...(汗)...你不是一般人嗎?(良)
我是"腐女"我不一般,請不要問我正常人才能回答的問題~~(姐)

......(以上為真實對話)......

看樣子我週遭一般人真少...(遠目
不過就我遇見的同學或朋友
他們的反應都不錯
我想是因為我的生物成績高的過分
所以他們都當我是愛生物愛過頭才會這樣吧......
還是我同學都太純潔了(汗

----------


## 小劍

也許我們的喜好與一般人不同，
也許有些人不贊同我們，
但是我們，
不用去在意別人的眼光，
不用去在意別人的想法，
我們就是我們，
我們永遠貫徹自己的信念，
追求自己所愛，
驕傲的活下去！

----------


## 幻o煌

我覺得！！世界上有獸人有啥咪關Ｃ！？
一般人可能會把它們當作怪物吧＝ˇ＝！！
可是對於狼友們可是不一樣的呢！！
因為呀！！對我們狼友們來說！！
他們可是寶物呢！！想把他們抱回家！！＞＂＜
一般人可能會叫研究人員！！把它們通通抓起來抓去研究＝ˇ＝！！
要不然就是自行楚哩！！＝ˇ＝！！
想一想！！或許獸人鼻要來我們這邊比較好！！
不然街上就會發生暴動囉＝ˇ＝！！
可是對我們來說！！很想要他們來！！
兩邊都是大麻煩呀！！ˋ口ˊ！！
該怎麼半呢！？＝ˇ＝！？

----------


## B平方

我周圍的人都還不知道
我喜歡獸人
不過我認為一般人好像很難理解
獸人好在哪？

----------


## 克萊西恩

呵呵 人類也歧視人類啊
這種東西自己想就夠了吧
人們也曾經完全不接受婚前性行為, 現在卻滿街都是不是嗎
所以某方面來說我們也算蠻前衛呢 XD

----------


## 小祥

以前也跟我的同學說過（女生）。我也是用很婉轉的方式跟她講。沒有很直接。還跟她說想跟牠（獸）交朋友。怕他會覺得我怎樣怎樣的。可是她覺得說。
這樣很好啊有自己的一個夢想。我就說我以後想去日本。然後住在寺廟裡面（本狼覺得非常夢幻）。然後看著楓葉慢慢飄下來。~~O(∩_∩)O~~
結果段考除了這題---如果你可以用生物科技的話。你想要做甚麼……當然是寫想要做出一個獸人哪~但也不能寫的太直接。。。對方可是老師呢！就用比較婉轉的寫。  

希望以後能夠發明一個虛擬世界。讓喜歡獸人的人都可以進去~

----------


## 翠龍

這是個好問題.依據我對其他同學的觀察到現在.10個有近8個反應都不是很好.想法觀點都比較負面.只有少數是抱持著較樂觀的想法面對.但當我跟老師成人說明反而10個有近10都很樂觀.就算不樂觀也不會抱持排斥的態度面對.總結:依據以上結果來看.未成年的人多數都是以排斥來看待獸圈.相反的成年人會比未成年人較樂觀以對獸圈
以下則是自己的想法及觀察推測:
依臺灣現在的情況來看.因為這文化是由外國所掀起.但必須要刻意去查才會知道而且這文化過了一段時間才在臺灣漸漸升起.據情況推測平均每100人才約有0-1人知道這文化的存在.而且此人還不一定是獸迷.依臺灣獸網成員推算臺灣獸迷最多也只有一萬名.雖然這數字不少.但依臺灣人口來看算很少.再加上現在臺灣目前社會治安性格來看.因為知道這文化人很少對臺人來講很陌生.而且這是蠻特殊的文化是無形的.因此在臺接受度不高恐怕多數的人不會很好看待這文化.雖然不能說他們會因此批判這文化.岐視這文化.但應該也不會好到那裡---以上是對臺灣目前的推測.在次強調是依目前的情況.而情況評估是依據臺灣街頭玩笑接受度所評估

----------

